# Best place to get a gateway from?



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

RealHotStuff doesn't sell gateways any more, and I already ordered from them on saturday so I am getting a refund but I haven't yet. What is the best site to get a gateway from?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

nds-card.com


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> nds-card.com


 
where do they ship from?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> where do they ship from?


 
Hong Kong but it the only trusted seller by gbatemps website
http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/nds-card-com-gbatemp-trusted-reseller.91/


----------



## Arras (Jan 26, 2015)

If you want something cheap and don't really care how long it takes, try eachmall.me. If you're looking for something with reasonably fast shipping for a decent price, you'll have to look elsewhere though.

Or just look at this:
http://shoptemp.net/products/Gateway-3DS-p-675.html


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.eachmall.me/goods-30962-30962.html


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anybody tried from WCRepairs?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Has anybody tried from WCRepairs?


 
I've read somewhere that this is not recommanded but I dont know.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Jan 26, 2015)

I just ordered from modchipfactory.com

Hope all goes well, they say 2-5 days shipping for US and 7-10 days for Canada


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

102$cad without shipping


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

anybody else try from wcrepairs? For me its a tie with modchipcentral and wcrepairs right now


----------



## rycars (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/gateway-3ds.html

Ships from NY and $5 cheaper than WCrepairs.


----------

